# 2015-2016 Injury List...



## Tin (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll be the first to start it up.

While removing a paddle board from the top of a car (not heavy and not trying to be Superman) my elbow went "POP" last weekend.  A torn UCL in my elbow (last year it was my thumb) and Tommy John surgery is next. Feels like my right forearm is hanging by a thread and driving is just about impossible. I'll be in a full arm brace for 6+ months. Yay...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn.  Swift healing.  Is your Volvo a stick?


----------



## Tin (Jun 21, 2015)

The Volvo and Subaru are both sticks, and it is my right. Driving back from Acadia with no pain meds and traffic through your part of NH was hell. Damn your tolls and liquor stores.


Btw...Happy First Father's Day


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 21, 2015)

Ugh.  Better now than 6 months from now I guess...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 22, 2015)

Heal up Tin and we'll see you out there this winter


----------



## mishka (Jun 22, 2015)

speedy recovery Tin

Tin110 will be waiting


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 22, 2015)

Ugh...way to early for this thread.  Knock on wood, throw salt over left shoulder, rub rabbits foot etc...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 22, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Heal up Tin and *we'll see you out there this winter*



Yup.  The positive thing is, the winter is really just starting once he's good-to-go!


----------



## Edd (Jun 22, 2015)

Stinks to get hurt when it seems you did nothing wrong. Best of luck, Tin.


----------



## dlague (Jun 22, 2015)

Tin, I hope your recovery goes well.

And yes it is way to early for this thread.


----------



## Tin (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

Even without surgery I'm looking at 4-6 months in a full brace. Not quite as small as an ACL brace so I don't think a jacket will fit over it. Hopefully a few warm fall days after early storms will be skiable.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2015)

Dave's an animal!


No, Dave's a mess!


----------



## Tin (Jun 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Dave's an animal!
> 
> 
> No, Dave's a mess!



I'm gonna piss all over myself.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2015)

Heal up Tin!


----------



## ss20 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nick said:


> Heal up Tin!



Hi!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 25, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'll be the first to start it up.
> 
> While removing a paddle board from the top of a car (not heavy and not trying to be Superman) my elbow went "POP" last weekend.  A torn UCL in my elbow (last year it was my thumb) and Tommy John surgery is next. Feels like my right forearm is hanging by a thread and driving is just about impossible. I'll be in a full arm brace for 6+ months. Yay...



There are easier way to get pain meds. Sorry to hear that buddy


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2016)

Dislocated shoulder at Cannon today. And Vista was skiing so great too.   Popped it back in on trail. Waiting in Urgent care at home for a X-ray.  Need to up Din to 10.5


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2016)

Yikes. Feel better


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 16, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Dislocated shoulder at Cannon today. And Vista was skiing so great too.   Popped it back in on trail. Waiting in Urgent care at home for a X-ray.  Need to up Din to 10.5



Ouch!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Dislocated shoulder at Cannon today. And Vista was skiing so great too.   Popped it back in on trail. Waiting in Urgent care at home for a X-ray.  Need to up Din to 10.5



Told you you should have used the Hell and Backs !

Hoping for the best !  Might be a good night to hit the Tripple bags !!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2016)

Fcksummer must have planted a booby trap.  

Hopefully no major soft tissue damage.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Dislocated shoulder at Cannon today. And Vista was skiing so great too.   Popped it back in on trail. Waiting in Urgent care at home for a X-ray.  Need to up Din to 10.5



Damn they pre-releases on you? That sucks. Some good meds and some rest and hopefully you will be back on your sticks soon!


----------



## reefer (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn. Has it happened before so you knew you could get it back in?
I did mine 5 - 6 weeks ago. Still "creaky". Skied after 4.5 weeks but very defensively. My ski had popped off also. I cranked them up but it still took a few good runs to get the confidence back.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2016)

No dislocation.  Non displaced fracture of proximal humerus.


----------



## reefer (Jan 16, 2016)

That sounds bad from the little I know.................?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2016)

reefer said:


> That sounds bad from the little I know.................?



Yes sounds bad to me, had my daughter explain it. Not good 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2016)

Displaced would be worse. That involves screws/surgery.  

Heal up Puck It.  They tell you to take a month off?  Such a bummer


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Displaced would be worse. That involves screws/surgery.
> 
> Heal up Puck It.  They tell you to take a month off?  Such a bummer


see ortho Monday. Probably six weeks. The pop that I felt was me setting the bone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2016)

You're an animal!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh man , sorry , heal well  Puckster


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Fcksummer must have planted a booby trap.
> 
> Hopefully no major soft tissue damage.



I was no where near the scene of the crime. Matter of fact, if any Cannon officials are asking I wasn't even on that closed trail.


Heal up Puck!


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 16, 2016)

Puck it said:


> No dislocation.  Non displaced fracture of proximal humerus.



I had a similar fracture a few years ago.  You're out 6-8 weeks and need plenty of PT to avoid potential "frozen shoulder".  Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I was no where near the scene of the crime. Matter of fact, if any Cannon officials are asking I wasn't even on that closed trail.
> 
> 
> Heal up Puck!


lol


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I was no where near the scene of the crime. Matter of fact, if any Cannon officials are asking I wasn't even on that closed trail.



On the grassy knoll?


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 16, 2016)

Tin said:


> On the grassy knoll?



Powder knoll!


----------



## mishka (Jan 16, 2016)

Warp Daddy said:


> Oh man , sorry , heal well  Puckster




+1 

heal fast


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn! That sucks! ... heal fast.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 17, 2016)

reefer said:


> Damn. Has it happened before so you knew you could get it back in?
> I did mine 5 - 6 weeks ago. Still "creaky". Skied after 4.5 weeks but very defensively. My ski had popped off also. I cranked them up but it still took a few good runs to get the confidence back.


DIN is at 10.  It just one of those pre releases where the right things come together.  Heavy dense deep snow that I did not and was just starting my turn.  The snow put enough tongue and had a diagonal toe release.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


> DIN is at 10.  It just one of those pre releases where the right things come together.  Heavy dense deep snow that I did not and was just starting my turn.  The snow put enough tongue and had a diagonal toe release.



That sucks.   Look at it this way - maybe if the toe hadn't released you'd be looking at a shredded knee instead.    Quick recovery to you.

I tore the rotator cuff in my shoulder pretty badly about 30 yrs ago.   I went thru about a 5-6 yr period after that where I could sneeze hard and my shoulder would pop out.   Of course that also meant that many of my ski falls resulted in me having to pop my shoulder back into place.   No surgery for me (probably a mistake - too late now).   Just over time the muscles built up and it started to get harder to pop it out.   You eventually develop an instinct for what you can do with your arm/shoulder and what you can't.


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Just over time the muscles built up and it started to get harder to pop it out.   You eventually develop an instinct for what you can do with your arm/shoulder and what you can't.


Probably the latter. 

The muscle built up usually happens within a year or two. By that point, the body adapted to whatever deficiency you have leftover and re-wires your brain to minimize movements you can't do. And eventually, you forgot about it and consider your limitation "normal". ;-) 

I've been looking into that a bit. Found a few research on people who considered themselves "fully recovered". By comparing their function of the injured side vs the uninjured side, research discovered vast majority (2/3) of people never "fully" recovered (<80% functionality). They maybe at 80% or less but my guess they don't even remember what they were capable of before their injury. 

The sad part is doctor's, using the same information from patients who're "happy" with their recovery, basically consider those treatments that don't actually lead to full function as gold standard treatment.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 17, 2016)

Healing vibes, I heard that tending bar is a very good form of therapy


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 17, 2016)

Really sorry to hear about your injury. Here's to a speedy recovery.  


.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 17, 2016)

Puck it, if you need to take a month off, I recommend July.  Or August.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Dislocated shoulder at Cannon today. And Vista was skiing so great too.   Popped it back in on trail. Waiting in Urgent care at home for a X-ray.  Need to up Din to 10.5



That sucks. Hang in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2016)

Puck it is taking those off-arm/hand showers..y/n?  So much fun....but Whitey is right...speaks for keeping one's DIN from a ridiculously high setting.  Better the upperbody takes the hit than the legs/knees.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2016)

Bone fragment fracture(non-displace) of the proximal humerus. No surgery. But season is toast.  3 months for full recovery he thinks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2016)

Man. Hopefully you get lucky and heal quick.  I'd think this warrants a trip to Chile this summer to make up for time lost


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Bone fragment fracture(non-displace) of the proximal humerus. No surgery. But season is toast.  3 months for full recovery he thinks.




Sux bro , but im witcha on the damn sidelines , my son and grandson were rockin Whiteface all weekend 

He said sunday was a shitstorm , beaucoup skiers , not a lot of terrain so density on the runs was high and stuff got  scratchy pretty quick BUT today was PRIMO . Apparently  with the new snow overnite and with more terrain opened on the Summit , the density was down as people were driving home today so the goods stayed good on the Summit and LWF


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Man. Hopefully you get lucky and heal quick.  I'd think this warrants a trip to Chile this summer to make up for time lost


All ready thinking of it.  I was looking for deals in April for heli skiing but that does not look good.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2016)

Damn. Sorry to hear, man. Heal well.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2016)

My son broke his arm a few years ago -  well maybe it was me running him over after that did it. No cast to high up. Heal quickly and well.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking better


----------



## darent (Jan 31, 2016)

oouch!!  heal quickly Puck!!


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well finally got to the urgent care place back in CT ( after hurting myself on Thursday and skiing with my gf for 2 more days). They think my shoulder is definitely dislocated and I have to make an appointment with an ortho. It only pops out of socket when I twist my arm in a certain way and then it pops back in so hopefully it's not too too bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Looking better



If that's looking better, I'd hate to see it after the fall. 

So, judging by the bruising g the fractures were a bit lower on the humerus?  Typically you see them up high around the surgical neck and tubercles.

Hope the discomfort is abating and you're getting some sleep.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Well finally got to the urgent care place back in CT ( after hurting myself on Thursday and skiing with my gf for 2 more days). They think my shoulder is definitely dislocated and I have to make an appointment with an ortho. It only pops out of socket when I twist my arm in a certain way and then it pops back in so hopefully it's not too too bad.



Bummer.  Hope it's just a one time issue and the joint heals up to prevent it happening again in the future


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2016)

This thread (and the SL clinic thread) make me want to curl up on the couch.  It seems to be an especially injurious season.  Indicator of the conditions?


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Bummer.  Hope it's just a one time issue and the joint heals up to prevent it happening again in the future



Thanks I hope so to. Weirdest thing I've felt since I broke my leg through both bones at the shin. Let's hope the ortho says no surgery needed


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 31, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> This thread (and the SL clinic thread) make me want to curl up on the couch.  It seems to be an especially injurious season.  Indicator of the conditions?



In my case I think it was just a freak patch of ice right at the runout to the lift. My one ski basically flew into my other ski and knocked my feet out from under me.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck and fast healing to all of you!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If that's looking better, I'd hate to see it after the fall.
> 
> So, judging by the bruising g the fractures were a bit lower on the humerus?  Typically you see them up high around the surgical neck and tubercles.
> 
> Hope the discomfort is abating and you're getting some sleep.


Ortho said I would see bruising all the way down to elbow.  It was more colorful early in the week. Fracture is high up. I will post pic when I figure how to open the files. Sleeping still sucks.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 31, 2016)

Man that sucks. Sleeping has sucked for me since I always sleep on my right side and it's my right shoulder but I can't imagine what it's like with that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2016)

I have had a bum left shoulder for about five years.  My GP sent me to rehab instead of Ortho as he sees way too many unnecessary surgeries.  

The rehab visits when things get bad have helped, but I think a bigger help was training myself to sleep on my right side.  I had slept on the left my whole life.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2016)

Saw ortho this morning. Still looks good. Saw film finally. Break is at top near rotator cuff.  The soft tissue damage won't be known until bone heal thus his 3 month prognosis. Two more weeks in the sling. I can start some minor PT of swing the arm while hanging it straight down.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 1, 2016)

Good luck man, that sucks. I'm going to see an ortho tomorrow


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2016)

Ouch .. Bummer man get better soon


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> In my case I think it was just a freak patch of ice right at the runout to the lift. My one ski basically flew into my other ski and knocked my feet out from under me.



That happened to my wife this weekend.  Coming down Gondi Line, she was on edge and her inside ski followed a frozen cat track making it go straight.  One thing I taught her is to never fight the fall and fell gracefully.  That being said she hit the side of her knee and left a really nice ski/binding bruise.   Luckily she still was able to ski a little and iced it when we got home from SL.  We are watching it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> That happened to my wife this weekend.  Coming down Gondi Line, she was on edge and her inside ski followed a frozen cat track making it go straight.  One thing I taught her is to never fight the fall and fell gracefully.  That being said she hit the side of her knee and left a really nice ski/binding bruise.   Luckily she still was able to ski a little and iced it when we got home from SL.  We are watching it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah I definitely don't think I fell gracefully. Lost both skis and poles


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 1, 2016)

On the plus side they gave me a voucher for another ticket which I was not expecting. It was like 11:30 or 1140 when it happened and probably 12:30 when I got checked out by the patroller but they gave me a full day voucher. So now I've still got one ticket out of a quad pack and a voucher to use. Hopefully I can get back out this year


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> On the plus side they gave me a voucher for another ticket which I was not expecting. It was like 11:30 or 1140 when it happened and probably 12:30 when I got checked out by the patroller but they gave me a full day voucher. So now I've still got one ticket out of a quad pack and a voucher to use. Hopefully I can get back out this year



That is good!  Burke did that for my wife when she broke her shoulder on her first run.  I took her to the local hospital in St J and they would not comp me even though my day was done.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> That happened to my wife this weekend.  Coming down Gondi Line, she was on edge and her inside ski followed a frozen cat track making it go straight.  One thing I taught her is to never fight the fall and fell gracefully.  That being said she hit the side of her knee and left a really nice ski/binding bruise.   Luckily she still was able to ski a little and iced it when we got home from SL.  We are watching it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Nice coloring!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Nice coloring!
> 
> View attachment 18847
> 
> ...



Ouch ! That left a mark !! Bet it rainbows a little more too !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Nice coloring!
> 
> View attachment 18847
> 
> ...



That's a good looking dragon head bruise right there


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

Well defined ski and binding bruise!  I have to hand it to her,  she skied a several more runs and sat out a run while having a Bloody Ceasar.  She then skied from Bullwinkles to the base.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2016)

damn!!!  

swift healing to your wife.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 1, 2016)

Good for her!! Well I hope it heals up quick!!


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

She will not miss a beat!  Back at it on Saturday.   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad to  hear she's still being after it.  I'd probably be too wussy with a bruise like that. 

This thread is getting too long.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 3, 2016)

Saw the ortho yesterday (well at least the PA) and based on the fact that it's not popping out all the time and there doesn't appear to be any structural damage when they examined it they said wait a couple weeks and come back, no mri at this point. They seem to think it will heal up on its own based on the fact that I skied 2 more days with it like it is. So for now it's a sling, ice and some oxycodone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Saw the ortho yesterday (well at least the PA) and based on the fact that it's not popping out all the time and there doesn't appear to be any structural damage when they examined it they said wait a couple weeks and come back, no mri at this point. They seem to think it will heal up on its own based on the fact that I skied 2 more days with it like it is. So for now it's a sling, ice and some oxycodone



Oxy is evil. Booze is better. Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 3, 2016)

Still have about half of an eighth of Scotty's favorite past time as well, maybe that will help


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Still have about half of an eighth of Scotty's favorite past time as well, maybe that will help



Natural pain relief; also promotes blood flow and thus healing.

I read yesterday that ex-NFL running back Ricky Williams is part of a panel set up to explore the use of Cannabis for pain relief in the NFL.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 3, 2016)

Notable ex-nfl running back because he couldn't stop smoking weed


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Notable ex-nfl running back because he couldn't stop smoking weed



Actually played his best seasons statistically after returning from retirement from Miami because he would not stop smoking. 

Ricky seems really weird to most people. Big strong rich macho American dream NFL football player who smokes weed and studies with the Dalai Lama. Willing to "throw away" millions of dollars to be different. Not willing to pay the price of poor health and unremitting pain to play "America's game". Won't get addicted to opiates when a natural and more effective solution is available.

Ricky is a pretty smart dude in my opinion.


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2016)

Wife got back from ortho and she has a minor MCL tear.  Told her take it easy for a bit.  She still plans on skiing this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Actually played his best seasons statistically after returning from retirement from Miami because he would not stop smoking.
> 
> Ricky seems really weird to most people. Big strong rich macho American dream NFL football player who smokes weed and studies with the Dalai Lama. Willing to "throw away" millions of dollars to be different. Not willing to pay the price of poor health and unremitting pain to play "America's game". Won't get addicted to opiates when a natural and more effective solution is available.
> 
> Ricky is a pretty smart dude in my opinion.



Oh he's probably the smartest football player out there, throw in the towel before you end up with CTE


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> Wife got back from ortho and she has a minor MCL tear.  Told her take it easy for a bit.  She still plans on skiing this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Get a knee brace for a little extra support and stick to the groomers


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Oh he's probably the smartest football player out there, throw in the towel before you end up with CTE



Exactly.


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Oh he's probably the smartest football player out there, throw in the towel before you end up with CTE



I believe in upcoming years we will find any lineman or rb who played through college and had a few documented concussions will develop MCI or CTE in later years but.earlier than the general population. 

If you want to see some interesting sports illnesses that we are just finding check out the increases in lymphoma amongst young soccer players, specifically goalies. Interestingly enough, a giant study of European soccer players found that midfielders are exponentially more likely to develop ALS given the high oxidative stress when compared to other players. Granted the numbers are small but it is worth investigating further.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> I believe in upcoming years we will find any lineman or rb who played through college and had a few documented concussions will develop MCI or CTE in later years but.earlier than the general population.
> 
> If you want to see some interesting sports illnesses that we are just finding check out the increases in lymphoma amongst young soccer players, specifically goalies. Interestingly enough, a giant study of European soccer players found that midfielders are exponentially more likely to develop ALS given the high oxidative stress when compared to other players. Granted the numbers are small but it is worth investigating further.


I am sure not even pro athletes.  I am sure I had a number of undocumented concussions when I was playing in high school and hockey in college. It just was not looked at like now.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 4, 2016)

Wasn't there also a study with the base of the artificial turf also causing cancer


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Wasn't there also a study with the base of the artificial turf also causing cancer



I think that's what Tin was talking about


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 4, 2016)

Ya that would make sense, Duh


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Wasn't there also a study with the base of the artificial turf also causing cancer




It's way too early to say things are "causing" X. But when more than half of all college athletes who develop lymphoma and other forms of cancer play at a specific position in a specific sport it appears as though it is more than just a coincidence.


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I am sure not even pro athletes.  I am sure I had a number of undocumented concussions when I was playing in high school and hockey in college. It just was not looked at like now.



So this is why you and I are so fuked in the head? lol


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> So this is why you and I are so fuked in the head? lol


 Dain Bramage


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 11, 2016)

So I got this in the mail yesterday 



Classy move on their part, the ski patroller was a super nice guy


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 11, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> So I got this in the mail yesterday
> 
> View attachment 18976View attachment 18977
> 
> Classy move on their part, the ski patroller was a super nice guy



Wow! That is taking customer service to another level!  

Puckit,  did Cannon send you a card?  More likely a bill.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Wow! That is taking customer service to another level!
> 
> Puckit,  did Cannon send you a card?  More likely a bill.


Nope, I got nothin.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Wow! That is taking customer service to another level!
> 
> Puckit,  did Cannon send you a card?  More likely a bill.



Yeah that's in addition to the voucher they gave me for a free ticket when it happened ( even though it was already after noon). I was very impressed


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2016)

Well PT started this week.  ROM definitely needs work very painful even though I have been moving the arm. I hoping for skiing in a couple of weeks but limited with it throttled down.  

Got my refund from Cannon and a credit for the Indian Head resort.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 28, 2016)

Ended up getting a contusion on my hip from the spill yesterday.  6 week recovery or so max, looks like it's boating season!  Still hopeful though for one more outing.  Doubtful though at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2016)

Still in PT, range of motion is not there yet. Strength is another issue.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 28, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Still in PT, range of motion is not there yet. Strength is another issue.



At least you're making progress though, hope you recover fully soon Puck!


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Still in PT, range of motion is not there yet. Strength is another issue.



Need to get back into skiing shape.  Especially with no ice or snow time.  Probably cannot even bike.  I bet you will be glad to get this past you.  Kind of sad we not catch you before we head out to CO.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

